# using modem/router as stand alone router



## 7munkee (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello, my issue is I have a cable modem but need to hook up 2-3 computers. I cant get internet through my d link router, but can still use it for home networking. I tried getiing into the d link with 192.168.2.1 but failed...resetting does nothing. I also have a westell 7500 dsl modem/router but it also fails to supply any comp with internet, although only my xp comp can access it.

I believe its a dhcp issue in the routers but for some god aweful reason, I can not get into the routers. Resetting does nothing.

I am at wits end....is there anything left to try?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Just to verify, are you currently using the Cable Modem, and also you have a spare Modem/Router? Who is your ISP?
See if you can follow this Tutorial to setup your D-Link Router. An FYI...some ISPs require Mac cloning which is stated in the Tutorial as well.


----------



## 7munkee (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you for the welcome, this is my second account because I lost track of my log in last year. To expound, I have Comcast through coax (35 down, 5 up). From the cable modem I have it going to the uplink port on a Westell 7500 dsl modem/router i got free from Verizon last year. Then I have it running to my comp through port #3 and i recieve internet fine. It is also running to another computer through port #4 that dosnt get internet and cant even see the first computer.. The line is fine as I can use an old dlink router between the 2 computers and share files, but it will not pick up anything from the cable modem. I can get into the verizon modem/router through the second computer but not the one I can get on the internet with. I have tried switching ports between the 2 computers with the same thing. See my confusion?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"uplink port on a Westell 7500"

Gee that's a problem. You are using the westell as a switch not a router.

solution: drop the westell and the verizon modem/router. buy a non modem router and connect it to the comcast modem.


----------



## 7munkee (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, I solved my problem. I hooked up my main comp to the westless 7500 and was able to get into the setup screen after rebooting both devices about kagillion times, then it was a simple setup to plug in the internet and connect the other comps.

I honestly dont know why it worked when I tried it several times before. Apparantly I missed somthing. Well any way.....thanks!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] using modem/router as stand alone router*

Since you can't connect modem to modem you must have connected modem to lan port on the router. You will only get ips from the ISP which usually limit you to one. Hence the suggestion of getting the correct equipment.

You also need to understand you have no NAT so your pc is raw on the internet.
If you are not concerned you should be. Best of luck.


----------



## 7munkee (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: [SOLVED] using modem/router as stand alone router*

Yeah, Ive eliminated the verizon modem/router, and am down to just the cable modem> router>comps


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] using modem/router as stand alone router*

But both routers you had both had modems builtin. Did you buy a new router?


----------



## 7munkee (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: [SOLVED] using modem/router as stand alone router*

I think you misunderstood the whole setup or more my failure to explain it right. I had a cable modem going to one computer. The problem was I have 2 other computers. All I had in the way of networking is a router and an old dsl modem/router. I could not acsess the router with the 192.168.0.1 address and rebooting the router did nothing. So I tried to hook up my modem/router but it had only a telephone jack connector. So i had thought I could use the uplink port, or port 1to run to the cable modem. I had done this to daisy chain the same two (router modem/router) together to allow 6 computers on our home netwok. This did not work and I was out of ideas. I could not afford a new router or I would most definatly have run out and bought one.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] using modem/router as stand alone router*

Having done online support since 1999 I have a clear picture of your setup.

Which is why I am concerned.

You listed two modem/router combo units. Only way you can use either of them is to not use the modem port but only connect to lan port for internet.
This results in modem<>router via lan port<>computers wired or wireless

The problem with this setup is normally you only get one public ip address with your modem. This is why you need a router doing NAT to translate that single ip to multiple private ips.

No NAT means you are raw on the internet which means you are exposed to port trojans and hackers.

Hence the concern.

Or did you replace the modem with one of modem/routers?


----------



## 7munkee (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: [SOLVED] using modem/router as stand alone router*

Yes I have a router hooked up. The original setup was Coax from pole>cable modem>my pc. This was the way the ISP left it when They hooked it up. I said: "Gee, this sucks" and then hooked up my router, and another PC to the router. I could not get internet from either computer and I could not use the 192... address to access the router. So I eliminted the router and tried to use a modem/router combo unit, becaus I had one laying around. BUT, the modem/router combo unit dosnt have a wan port...only a phone jack input. So I ran the internet ( from the cable modem rj45 into the uplink port of the modem/router unit and tried to hook up both computers to the 3 remamining lan ports. My pc worked fine this way, but he other pc didnt. We could still share files so it wasnt a cable issue and I didnt think it was a Nat issue because we could access shared files with each each. Then I asked for help here. Strangly enough, the other PC decided to get online at some random point and it started working. The strange thing was both pc's could see each other, but only one could get on line. Oh yes, I have been behind a router since the cable guy left. I am sorry I could not explain it properly. 

Do you have any idea what would cause only 1 pc internet access but allowing both pc's to share files?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

you have only one internet connection because you only get one ip from the ISP and you are NOT doing NAT.

You are NOT behind a router. Your hookup made the router a switch not a router.

This is exactly the condition I am warning you about.


----------

